# Is there a way to access the antenna plug w/o pulling the head unit?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you can get your hand in there, you could try the "braille" method. But my memory says there's some kind of dashboard structure right behind the head unit - that is, you'll have to pull the radio to get to the connectors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> If you can get your hand in there, you could try the "braille" method. But my memory says there's some kind of dashboard structure right behind the head unit - that is, you'll have to pull the radio to get to the connectors.



I actually was doing just that as I formulated the question to post. Oh well. I have since put the car back together. I had a multitude of wires to route and connect and my glove box light needed a power source. For now it is connected to the switched aux fuse box I recently installed.


----------

